# Symantec VS Kaspersky?



## nicklavoie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey. I've been given a work order to install Symantec Corporate on all the computers at work including a norton server to distribute all updates, tasks, etc to the clients.

Anyway, norton used to be GOOD, ten years ago, but now it's no place for a corporate office. I'm trying to dig up some proof so that we can avoid this mess, but my results have come up empty.

I'm aiming for a Kaspersky set up, but like I said, need some proof that it's better.

anybody got any good info on the both, maybe a chart or review?


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_05.php
http://www.av-comparatives.org/seiten/ergebnisse_2008_02.php

Kaspersky scored better in both tests. 

And... I'm sure it's general knowledge that Symantec products tend to bog down a machine. Lots of articles in the net for that. :laugh:

If you ask me, yes, kaspersky is a lot better solution for a corporate office.


----------



## nicklavoie (Jun 19, 2008)

hey angelfire, thanks for the fast reply, although both links you send me send me to a page cannot be found.


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sorry for that. Looks like they only allow links to their main site.

http://www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## sjbdeebo2 (Jun 19, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck with Kaspersky off ebay? The ones where they just send you the code without the box or cd?


----------



## Angelfire777 (Oct 15, 2006)

Personally, I wouldn't bite on those kinds of deals.

Who can say that they didn't rip the code out from some serial or crack site?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Angelfire777 said:


> Personally, I wouldn't bite on those kinds of deals.
> 
> Who can say that they didn't rip the code out from some serial or crack site?


Hear, hear. To quote the great Glaswegian, :grin: "Common sense is your best defence", no way would i go for anything like that, asking for trouble.

(Does anyone know why these 2 symbols keep swapping places on my keyboard, " and @?)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Dave

You need to change your language settings.

Control Panel > Date, Time, Language & Regional Options > Regional & Language Options. In the Regional Options tab make sure all are set to United Kingdom, and then go to the Advanced tab and make sure that is also set to UK.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks Iain, was in a bit of a rush with this install but i am curious, how did it show?


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

The " and @ reversed (from a UK point of view) are US defaults. You may have missed setting to the UK version during the install - easily fixed though.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

@"@"@"@

Sorted. :grin:


----------



## lebronjeff (May 1, 2008)

AVG is way,way,way better than Symantec...:upset:
kaspersky is better than AVG...:tongue:


----------

